# Radar Get's Neutered This Tuesday



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Radar has His Appointment this Tuesday to Get the ole' Snip-Snip. I wonder does anyone have any advice on what to expect? What will Radar be limited to? Does it take a long time for healing? I'm a little worried that he might over-exert himself. Radar has a lot of energy and he really doesn't know his own limits I think and I would hate for him to hurt himself. Radar will also have his top Canines Removed. He has four teeth up there. The baby teeth are poking our from behind the adult teeth which appear to be fully out. I thought this would have affected Radar because My Wife told me that he was really clingy one day and seemed afraid to be down on the floor. He even refused to eat Dinner but quickly gobbled it down when I got home for some reason he ate as soon as I put the bowl in front of me....Hmmmm....Odd I think.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit didn't have the additional tooth extractions, which will probably add another day to the recovery, but he was wanting to nap mostly the first day or two, somewhat out of it, and but then after that was pretty much himself. Of course, he wore an E-collar the entire time (for 10 days) so he wouldn't chew up the incision. He didn't mind the E-collar at all, and became very adept at scooping up his toys in it, sleeping in it, etc. It was pretty uncomplicated. But I was nervous about it, too.  
Good luck


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah thanks. I'm mostly worried about the recovery time and when I can take hime out for walks and stuff. My Wife and I are going to bathe Radar before we take him in because I would imagine that he won't be able to be exposed to water for some time after the procedure. 

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady had 3 teeth removed and his neuter at the same time. I thought DH and I were going to cry taking him there. I think we handled it worse than Brady. He did great. It was hard to slow him down though. He was sleepy for a day or so, but then he was back to normal. This picture was from the day after surgery. As you can see, nothing changed much following the "proceedure". Most of you have seen this picture before, but I can't help but show it again.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Radar will do great. It is a lot easier than what my girls went thru. The day of the surgery, he will be real lethargic, and just want to lay in his crate, but the next day - he was perfectly fine. He did have to wear the collar cause he was licking, but he played, went for walks & was totally back to normal.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That picture of Brady still makes me smile, it is one that just can't be seen "too much"! Love it.

Derek, I'm sure Radar will do fine, I think it is much easier for males than it is females, even in the human world too! I bet he will be sleepy and a little whiney or clingy for a day or two, and then back to normal. The vet will probably give him pain meds that will make him drowsy. I would just do lots of snuggling and keep him close so he won't injure anything.

Gucci will sometimes wait for me to eat, too. Which might be why she doesn't eat that much because I seldom eat breakfast. My guess is, they eat with their "pack" in the wild, so the instinct is to do it at home, too.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Karen, I've never seen that picture, and it's truly adorable. Have to show my DH, as we have a Siamese mix cat , too. Although our Jesse and Biscuit merely tolerate one another. Will nap next to each other, but rarely touch. That is too cute!


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

MINE WAS BACK HIMSELF THE NEXT DAY. RADAR WILL BE FINE


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good luck Radar!! jassy had a tougher time. But Cash was back to normal the next day.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Brady had 3 teeth removed and his neuter at the same time. I thought DH and I were going to cry taking him there. I think we handled it worse than Brady. He did great. It was hard to slow him down though. He was sleepy for a day or so, but then he was back to normal. This picture was from the day after surgery. As you can see, nothing changed much following the "proceedure". Most of you have seen this picture before, but I can't help but show it again.


Karen- That's one of my favorite pics! ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, every time I see that pic I laugh out loud. What a great cat. Kodi would never be able to do that to mine.

Radar will be fine. It's Daddy we're not so sure about. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That picture still cracks me up tooound:. The best part is that is was the day after the surgery. Don't be fooled, the cats in this house are not big fans of Brady! 

Derek, try not to worry too much! As you can see, Brady did just fine. He didn't need the collar or anything. He had no idea what happened and was fine within a day. One thing I did want to mention that I know many have talked about before is the testing. My vet offerred testing before they did the "proceedure" so that we could be sure he was okay with anestesia. This made us feel better about the surgery.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Karen- And you know what's also great about getting the blood test before anesthesia and neutering? You then have a good baseline of your dog's values in case it ever develops kidney, liver, or various other problems that would show up in a blood test. I've got baseline values on Maddie, and will get a repeat blood test every year or two, just to be safe. If you can catch things early, often its more treatable with less damage. All in all, a good thing to have! eace:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Good Luck Radar! He will be fine. 

Karen... I think that should be February in the calendar. It is the month for love.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

All my best to little Radar for his surgery Tuesday!! Poor wittle guy... I'm sure he'll do fine. You take things one day at a time afterwards and before you know it, you'll be laughing at how he looked with his cone, or how it drove you nuts that you couldn't stop him from being his usual rambunctious self. :biggrin1: 

Good luck Radar!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My advice: Listen carefully to your vet's advice and limit Radar's activity as much as possible. If you follow your vet's advice, you'll probably find that Radar does WAY better than you expected. That seems to be how it has worked for most of us.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks Everyone for all the great wishes and advice. Karen, Brady really is a beautiful boy. Perhaps we should get him into magazines and then he can become a Hav Centerfold Model......:biggrin1: 

I know that Radar will come through this with flying colours. He really is pretty good with things like this...not too whiny most of the time but he is quite the momma's boy with My Wife. Radar should like the Pain Meds...nice and quiet most of the time...no jumping around for a bit..nice and relaxed.

Thanks


Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Derek..
So Radar is having his surgery tomorrow?? Wow... he will be OK! 

I guess i should do the same for Beamer??? hmm..
How much is it costing at your vet?


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck Radar! Hope all goes well and you're back to Mr. Playful in no time. 

Oh, and that was the first time I've seen that picture of Brady. That is priceless - I never seem to have my camera handy to capture moments like that!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*radar gets neutered*

Good luck Radar. Racquet was neutered a month ago. He also had a cyst removed at the same time, ear infection and a rabies shot.
In my case I notice a personality change, very difficult to handle for almost a month. It was alot for a six month old puppy.
He is now settling down but is now entering his teenage moments at 7 months.
Hope all goes well tomorrow for sweet Radar
Racquet send lots of licks.
Elayne
P.S. if he needs a E collar the inflatable Pro collar is much more comfortable but take it off daily and brush the area to prevent mats. ( I did not do that and the groomer had to take off some areas).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good Luck today Radar!!! You will do great


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't worry Derek, he will be fine. By Wednesday you will have trouble keeping him down. Get well soon Radar.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck today Radar, we will be thinking of you and sending lots of healing vibes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good luck today Radar--- we'll be sending out those healing vibes. Good luck Derrick this may be harder for you than for Radar.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, prayers and best wishes for little Radar today!

Derek, hang in there, and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck and stay calm. Radar will probably do better than you today. Keep us posted


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck Radar and Derek! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thinking about lil' Radar today  I hope all goes well and he has a speedy recovery.

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just stopped by to see if there was any news on Radar. I'm thinking of him today, Derek.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Make sure to let us know that Radar is okay and back to himself as soon as you can!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Derek, any news?? How is Radar? Let us know something soon! Hope all is well.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

stopped by to see if there was any Radar news yet...was wondering how the cutie was doing.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Derek - 
Marvin got neutered one week ago today. Like others have reported, he was sleepy that day and a little TOO fine the next. I kept him on a leash for 4 days, even though they said 7. I told the vet we were going up north to our cottage and she said - really, he can go off leash after 5 days. So of course, I took that to mean 4. I did keep him from swimming and didn't bath him (at least I followed some directions!).

The day after his neutering, he slipped out the front door and took off after someone across our street. He'd never done this! I was very worried - but he was OK. 

The main thing is that I didn't let him play with other dogs, as it would get too rough and tumble.

I'm relieved that the weeks is over! We also just finished up some antibiotics for a staff infection - he had little red bumps on his tummy that I guess are pretty common in puppies.

Carol


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Checking in to see if there is any news on Radar. I hope is recovery period is short and he's back to his playful self in no time!

Susan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Just checking to see how Radar did today. Derek we are thinking of you.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Everyone. I'm not too worried actually I just wanted to know what to expect. My Wife got the day mixed up and Radar's actually going under tomorrow (Wednesday). We were in bed last night and I asked her "Are you sure it's tomorrow and not on the 5th?" Well she checked and in fact it is on the 5th. We were going to take him in Today and the Vet would have thought we were nuts. We can have him weighed as well. I think he must be close to 9lbs by now, he feels really big in the belly with almost no ribs. The Whole thing is suppose to cost just about $400.00 for the whole procedure but it will go up if there's a tooth extraction to be done.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

DEREK!!!!! You mean you had us all worrying, and thinking about Radar today!!! You stinker!! Well I am sure that all will agree with me, all of our wishes are transferred to tomorrow.
Laurie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, he is getting big! Have not seen any pictures of Radar in a while.. any new ones?
How many baby teeth does he still have? I cant tell with Beamer??????


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think that Radar might have two teeth left. On the roof of his mouth he has his top Canines and then right beside them, pretty much right on top of them he has these two really curved teeth that are really thin, much thinner than the new ones. I'm pretty sure that's all there are left. Yeah Radar's a really big eater. We won't be feeding him after eight tonight as per the Vets orders so he'll be really hungry after that I'm sure.

Derek


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> DEREK!!!!! You mean you had us all worrying, and thinking about Radar today!!! You stinker!! Well I am sure that all will agree with me, all of our wishes are transferred to tomorrow.
> Laurie


Ditto


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Yeah I know....hey Blame My Wife for the Mix-Up not Me. I will send her over there to you and you guys can give her a bonk on the head for me.

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, good luck tomorrow Radar!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Derek, I'm sure Radar will do just fine. We will say a special prayer for him.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well Derek good luck tomorrow with Radar.
Duncan is scheduled for his snip snip on Monday.Yikes!!
Please give us all the details when you bring him home.
All the best
Dot


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck to both Radar and to Duncan!! I'm sure all will go well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Good luck today. We will be thinking of you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thinking of Radar today!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Rethinking of Radar! Let us know how it goes when you get a chance!

Amanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Update*

Hi All. Well Radar had the Ole' Snip-Snip today and the Vet called us to advise that the Procedure went Very Well. We get to pick him up tomorrow for some reason...I'm not sure why but that's what they said so we get him tomorrow. The Vet Weighed him and he came in just as I had thought----9.4lbs which is very good for him since he hasn't turned 6 months yet...pretty average I'm sure. So I will have some Post-Snip Pics for everyone to post tomorrow. Thanks for all the Well-Wishes.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tomorrow?  Bummer. I would flip out if Gucci wasnt' home overnight. I'm glad to hear that it went well  

hugs,
Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I was a little perplexed myself but the Vet is Pretty good and they just probalby want to keep him overnight to be safe. I didn't like it when I heard it either.

Derek


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Derek,

I am so glad to hear everything went well.  I would call your vet and find out if they have someone at the hospital at night to look after the babies. If not, I would insist on taking him home.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I have thought about that. I think I'll call My Wife and ask her to give them a quick call. The Vet does provide a Boarding Service so I'm sure they provide someone at the Office to look over the Infirmed.


Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, i agree with Julia. Is it normal procedure to have to keep them overnight? When i was inquiring with my vet about it, i really was glad when they said i could bring Jax home same day(unless problem). Now i just have to schedule an appt in the next 2 months.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Just Called the Vet's Office right After I read the Post. They told me that they had someone in the building right next door that checks the Dogs on a regular basis so I'm not really that worried. The buildings are attached and they have a door leading right in there. I was told by the Receptionist that Radar did really well and that he's getting along very Wonderfully.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, my vet says it is "same day" procedure, too. They do surgeries around 9 am and then you can pick them up after 4, I think.

I would be very flipped out if they kept her overnight...unless, they do that with ALL the dogs.

You should find out if he had any minor reaction to the sedative? Or if that is standard procedure.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Whoops, I didn't see your reply before I posted.

Glad you called and settled your worries. Although, we are probably the ones getting you worried! lol

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Derek, I am happy to hear Radar is recovering nicely. With Oreo's neutering he had a day procedure and we got to pick him up at about 3 pm that same afternoon. Maybe could be because of the tooth extraction.... Big hugs to Radar - boy he is getting big - he weighs almost as much as Oreo!! And Oreo is 10 months today!! lol Good boy Radar!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very Much Helen and to Everyone Else. Your Concern is Very Appreciated. Radar is getting to be a big boy although the weight gain has tapered off somewhat. If I had used the formula from before Radar had gained 2.1 lbs in one month from 4.4 to 6.5lbs. This time he only gained 2.9 in two months. He should be over 10lbs so he dropped a bit and didn't gain as fast as when he was younger. How soon can I walk him? I would like him to get out there so he doesn't get too chubby.

Derek


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek, I'm glad that Radar is doing well! I'm sure he will be happy to be back at home tomorrow and will be causing lots of trouble for you and your wife as you try to keep him from being too active.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I agree with that statement. Radar really doesn't know when to quit. He WILL try anything he thinks he can get away with and I know that and I have to be the one to try and keep him from hurting himself in the process. 

Derek


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear Radar is out of surgery and on his way to a quick recovery. I bet he will one happy hav when he sees you and your wife tomarrow.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Derek,
So why are they keeping Radar overnight? Is there an actual reason? Or does this vet keep all neuter ops overnight?? I hope Beamer does not have to stay overnight?!?!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

You know something I never actually asked them that....hmm....Odd. I'm not sure Ryan I just figured that's what they do. They might just want to go that Extra Mile for the Customer...Give the Dogs the comfort of not having to travel the same day. I'm not sure what the actual reason might be.

Derek


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to hear Radar is doing good Derek, thanks for the update.
Monte is also going in next Thursday for his snip-snip.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Give Monty lots of Hugs and Kisses for me. I can't wait to see Radar so I can pamper him. On slightly Different Note we put Radar's Crate closer to the floor last night and I was wondering when the right time was to put the Crate on the Floor in the Bedroom? I think Radar should be pretty good for that step since he went right to sleep last night with no muss no fuss. What I really want to do is have a second Crate outside in the Living room so he can have two of them to go in so we can save the dragging back and forth of the Crate all the time and then just leave the Bedroom Crate on the floor Permanently. Right Now Radar will go into the Crate on Command for Bedtime and will of course go in on his own when he wants some alone time.

Derek


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Heal quickly, Radar!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Glad he's doing well.*

eace:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Derek,*

I am sure they are giving Radar all the comforting he needs. Tomorrow he will be home in your loving care, hopefully never to be away from you guys again.

All the best,


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Derek glad to hear all went well.Hope Radar gets back to normal very quickly.
Please keep us posted!


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

GLAD TO HEAR RADAR IS OK


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Derek,
Glad to hear that Radar is doing well after the surgery. Wish him a speedy and healthy recovery!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

We'll be brining the Camera into the Vet's Office Tomorrow to document the "Day After". I will keep everyone posted. Thanks for the Wishes.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

todayis the day - Radar comes home:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Derek, some vets insist on keeping the pet overnight and even bringing him in the night before. My vet wanted Ricky there the night before AND the night of the surgery. Once I started questioning though, I realized that many dogs get out the same day so I started asking the clinic 'why'. The only reason they wanted Ricky in the night before was to make sure he doesn't eat or drink the morning of the operation. I said 'ok., simple enough. I can do that' then they said the night of was to make sure he stayed quiet and crated so as not to open the sutures. When I found out no one was even IN the clinic all night, I convinced them that he'd be much safer home in his own crate with us sleeping right next to him!

They actually agreed with me, though they questioned me to make sure I knew what I was doing. lol Often they have these 'rules' set up, but if they're never questioned, they just continue to uphold them because.... well, because they do! lol Don't worry one bit that Radar was in overnight, though. I'm sure he was just fine, sleeping the whole time and is just as happy to be home with you now as ever. 

The bonus for us, besides having Ricky with us sooner, was that we saved a bundle in vet fees!!! It went from over $300 to about $160. crazy ! 

Can't wait to hear how things are.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Derek--I'm behind......Glad to hear Radar is doing fine after his neuter.They usually seem to bounce back pretty quickly.:hug:Extra hugs for Radar!I understand he comes home today?I will watch for pictures!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope Radar is comfortable today and heals quickly!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wishing Radar a speedy recovery. I know he'll be very happy to be home today!

Susan
McKenna & Sedona


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Well Radar is now home and he's feeling frisky although I'm a little annoyed at the Vet's Office because I just asked for a little tiny trim on Radar's eyes and they went Freakin Nuts and trimmed his whole face. Now he looks nothing like his previous picture after his bath. We're gonna leave his hair now and then just find a way to get it out of his face. I shouldn't have asked them to do it. I should have just waited and brought him to a Groomer or just did it myself. The E-Collar is too small also and he can lick the incision. My Wife now has to watch Radar to make sure he doesn't lick it. The total for the whole thing including removing three teeth was $384.99 including trimming the nails and the horrible eye job. I have all Radar's weights for the other thread but I'm short on time so I'll post them here and then move them over to the other post.

09Wks-2lbs,2.5 Oz.
10 Wks-3lbs
13 Wks-4.4lbs
18 Wks-6.5lbs
23 Wks-9.4lbs

I hope thats Accurate enough. All I have are dates for the last two weights.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad Radar is home safe & sound!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Derek!
Glad to hear Radar is doing well!
Does he have to wear a collar? Where are the pictures??????????

Also, the groomer at my vet did the same eye trim.. what i though would be very little was almost everything! I did not like it at first either.. but now i can see his eyes and i love it... (well its growing back fast and he needs another trim..)


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am so glad he is home & doing well!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Glad Radar is over his procedure and back home with you! Give the little guy extra hugs from us!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It's good to hear that Radar is home and doing well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay! I'm glad he's back home and the road to being 100% healed!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to hear Radar is home Derek.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welome home Radar. frisky is a good sign. Not sure you will be able to find one in enough time to benefit you--- But I swear by the Bite Not collar instead of the elizabethan. When Cash was neutered, I spent a day on the phone tracking one down (the one we had used and had for Jasper was too small and he could reach his incision)

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad that Radar is home and well even if he is missing some of his facial hair.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well the E-Collar that Radar has on is too small...he can still get at his incision. The eye hair thing is a big piss-off with My Wife. She never wanted ANY of the hair near his eyes trimmed and now after seeing the results of the hair massacre that they performed on my boy I'm beginning to think I shouldn't have said anything to them and only had them trim his rear end. I think I can handle a clear elastic band when we pin his hair back. I just don't want him people to think he's a Female Hav when they see the topknot. I have Pics but have not had a chance to post them because I am at work right now but they are coming. You can all see the crappy trim job. If I try and get him done again when all the hair grows back I fear My Wife may Cut Mine Off if you know what I mean.

Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Get Well soon Radar, and I saw the perfect thing for Radar at the show last weekend. The poodle people were actually weaving hair extentions into the topknot.  I couldn't believe it. Maybe you can take Radar in for extentions.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm actually thinking I might try and Gel his hair or perhaps a bit of Hairspray. I known that when it gets longer it should be more manageable. My Wife wanted to let all his hair grow out but he gets Cling-Ons so letting his rear end grow was out of the question. I hope it goes better this time. Radar looks so good when his facial hair is nicely done. I just want his to be able to see through that tangled mess.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the bad haircut. Good thing is, it does grow back out. I only put topnots in about half the time, but I think you can make them boyish with all the ribbons and stuff with soccer balls and things on them. It doesn't have to be a tiara!  Well, for us it does! ound: 


My husband never listens to me, either......and....aHem... I'm, of course, always right 

Oh, and LOL at the Poodle people!!!! Extensions? That's crazy!

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah thanks Kara I think we'll go with some nice boyish ribbons.perhaps camoflauge...only bow's and tiara's for you freaks down there.....ound: I mean Women.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Freaks? You jest!!!! Hey, I'm not the one that is scissor happy with my Hav! ound: Uh...yeah, just a trim here, and a little there, and some here...LOL

But, hey.....Once you get past that awkward length that needs a topknot, you can just brush the hair back like Stogies! 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I guess so...I just don't want Radar walking into walls like some Lemming. I can see him looking cute with a slick back hairdo.....the Freaks Comment was purely for fun....I Just Love Your Reaction Kara......Priceless...ound: 

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to read Radar is home and feeling frisky.That is always a good sign!I bet your wife could kick your butt for the trim......:laugh:You must learn to listen to your wife Derek!Women are almost ALWAYS right...(I added the word almost,just because he is young and learning ladies):laugh:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I understand about the trim....yeah I shouldn't have had them do it but then again I only told them a little bit and they took it to mean Carte Blanche on my boy and gave him the U.S. Army Special....ound: 

Poor little guy. I only wanted to have him look good. so what do I do for getting the eye snot out of there when his hair is so long? I can't get it out sometimes. My Wife and I had a hell of a time when we bathed him.

derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> I just don't want him people to think he's a Female Hav when they see the topknot.
> Derek


Derek, i got Tripp a barrette that has a really cute race car on it(can you call a race car 'cute'?). You can tell he is a boy.

I really feel for you though. Tripp had a HORRIBLE cut job when i took him the 1st time to a groomer(i groom them myself). I told them not to trim anything at all & they cut everywhere-tail, tapered legs, neck, ears, bangs, chin. I cried, literally. SO i now how you feel.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Thanks Shannon I appreciate that....a nice racing car sounds good or perhaps a big "R" for his name would be cool to use. I don't think we'll be touching Radars face again with any cutting instruments. I think it'll be his feet and rear end for now. I forgot to get them to cut his feet. Radar doesn't seem to be "slippin an a slidin" for now but when he does I'll have to trim the feet area. Is it best to use clippers for the feet or just some blunt tipped scissors?

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Derek, so where r the pics of the new and improved radar?

fyi.. Beamer is scheduled for Wednesday..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Derek-I'm just "razzing" you......I bet he looks fine.....it all grows back!eace: 

Top knots are not just for girls!A girlie one would have pink ribbons or crystals etc.Lots of boys wear top knots!What are all the male dogs to do otherwise?Think of it as a mohawk!Radar can wear a mohawk sometimes! 

I use a facial flea comb to remove eye boogers daily.Put your finger across the face(like helping him keep his eye closed)and then just slow and easy,to the inside corner start....it may take a couple times at first to remove the booger,but eventually,you'll get where you can get an eye booger out with one pass.If you are nervous,it passes onto the dog--so relax.It could also help to use a wet washcloth first in the corner pulling away from the eye,then the facial flea comb.eace:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear Radar is fine. The hair will grow back.

Derek, Radar's hair cut is why most people think women are crazy. We explaine everything to a "t". Because most peope do no get it right and do not listen. Most people do what is easiest for them. 

I never leave my dogs when something is to be done to them. I learned a long time ago, I'd rather take the time than be sorry. When Smarty had her canines removed a couple of weeks ago, I trusted the vet, but not everyone working there. I just knew they would shave her to get the IV started. After a long discussion, we were ready to got started and what does the assistant bring out....clippers......even my vet said...."Sandi that is why you are here."


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Hope Radar is feeling better. I have to second the bite-not collar instead of the e-collar. I got mine online from Petco. Scout came home from the vet with an e-collar on, which he quickly managed to slip out of it (I guess it might have been a bit too big for him). I didn't get much sleep the first night he was home because I was terrified he would bite his stitches out and that he would have to go back to the vet to get them put back in -- I woke up everytime he moved.

With the e-collar on, Scout couldn't get into his crate (and he was totally freaked out when I took the top off his crate so he could get in -- he hated his crate without the top). Getting into his crate was not a problem with the bite not collar. Also, with the bite not collar, he was able to move more freely (he didn't bump into walls) and didn't look as weird (he looked like he had whiplash and a lot of people thought he had it on because he had hurt his neck  ) 

If Radar needs to have a collar as long as Scout did (10-14 days), then you still have time to get a bite not collar.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks All. I have no Problem getting the eye boogers out it just presents a whole other problem when Radar's got so much hair in the way. I'm very upset that they got the Hair Wrong. The first time Radar got a little trim on his face they did it very good. Just a little on the bridge of the nose and that's it. This time they went scissor happy...I guess a Really Good Groomer to a Woman is like a realy good Mechanic to a Man....ound: In this case a Good Groomer would be good for me as well.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Can Someone Recommend the No-Bite Collar for a store Up North Here in Canada. Preferrably a Link to One Pretty-Please......:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Is it best to use clippers for the feet or just some blunt tipped scissors?
> Derek


Derek i use scissors for around the feet but i use small clippers for the hair in between the paws. They work really well & you cant accidentally cut their pads.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Derrick, here is a list of their suppliers-- there's one listed in Onario. I called a bunch of vets in the area (my own didn't have them) and found one that had it. you should probably bring radar with you to fit him. I was surprised that the one he had for Jasper was too small for Cash.

http://www.bitenot.com/suppliers.html


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Derek,

So glad Radar is home and all went well (except the haircut) Thank goodness whoever gave him the haircut didn't do the neutering, at least the hair will grow back, LOL.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad to hear that Radar is back and getting better fast.Too bad about the hair thing,but it will grow back.Keep us posted.
Hey,did he get meds?Are you giving them?Do they make him drowsy??

Details please since Duncan is going Monday!!
Thanks Derek!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> The poodle people were actually weaving hair extentions into the topknot.  I couldn't believe it. Maybe you can take Radar in for extentions.


WOW!!! Hair extensions in Poodles, now I think I've heard everything!!! What will they think of next.....no don't tell me I don't think I want to know!!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar is not on any Meds. The Vet didn't Give us any. If you didn't know Radar had been neutered you wouldn't have thought ir because of his eneery level. I'm going to get my Wife to get some pics of him today so I can post them. The Vet came our of nowhere when we went to pick him up so I didn't get a pic of that but I did get some which partially show his really bad hairdo. By the Way thanks for the information on that No-Bite Collar. The Pics aren't the best though. My Wife will take some more today with the two-small E-Collar on.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Janet, that's hysterical!!!!! LOL

Derek wrote:_ "I just don't want Radar walking into walls like some Lemming."_

Don't worry about that. Havs can see just fine through all that facial hair. It's US who worry, not them. I've heard of maybe, MAYBE a handful of Havs actually bumping into things, but all the others can see quite well through that veil. Trust me. eace:

I also remove the "eye boogers" (love that term!) daily. I just use my nail to loosen it up a bit and yes, it gets caught in their long hair along the muzzle, but you can always use a very fine toothed comb (flea comb) to get it all out. It works like a charm on my boys.

Glad to hear his surgery went well though. The next few days will certainly be a challenge, getting Radar to remain calm. I'm just happy we got Sammy a couple of months after Ricky's neutering or he'd have NEVER stayed calm. Already it was next to impossible stopping him from jumping. That lasted about two days.

Good luck!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

One More Pic. Sorry there turned around like that....they appear right side up when they get transfered to the computer.


Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh Derek, he is still sooooo cute!! I cant see his bangs very well in the picture but he is so sweet. 

Why do they call it 'bangs'? Sounds weird.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think he looks great!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So this is completely off topic but the word bangs comes from the word bang like the sound (bang of a door or a gun). Basically it refers to the style of cutting the hair bang-off such that it's in a staright line across. It was actually first used to refer to cutting a horse's tail in a straight line to create a bang-tail.

None of that was my knowledge, I got it from www.word-detective.com which is a great site for learning why we say the things we do. 

:focus:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, he is precious!  I'm glad he's home safe and sound. He looks pretty content.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Lina said:


> So this is completely off topic but the word bangs comes from the word bang like the sound (bang of a door or a gun). Basically it refers to the style of cutting the hair bang-off such that it's in a staright line across. It was actually first used to refer to cutting a horse's tail in a straight line to create a bang-tail.
> 
> None of that was my knowledge, I got it from www.word-detective.com which is a great site for learning why we say the things we do.
> 
> :focus:


WOW! Thanks so much!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hopefully he can get some rest! Dora didn't want to relax either and I had to keep her in the crate for quite sometime just to get her to keep from running around. Let us know how it goes!

Amanda


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Derek,

I'm just getting caught up and read this thread. I'm so glad to hear that Radar is doing well and I think he looks pretty darn cute with his new cut, even though they didn't listen to you.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I've got some more Post-Op Pics of Radar that I was late in posting sue to the fact that I forgot the Friggin USB Cable at home today and I was suppose to post these when I was at work today at the height of the Forum Viewing Day. So here are some more pics of the little guy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

How long does he have to wear that thing for???


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I just can't resist with more pics....Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

These one's here are of Radar doing what he loves to do best........shred....

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

And of course one day My Wife was doing some house cleaning or whatever she was doing and Radar wanted to help.....Nice.....Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Radar is handsome!*

Is this post eye trim job?? I never saw any 'bad' looking pics of him?? what happend????????????????
What does he prefer to shred? tissue/toilet paper OR regular paper/cardboard??? Beamer prefers tissue right now..lol
He started hiding tissue in his crate that he find around the house.. then takes it out and starts shredding..lol.. and we are like where teh %$^$% did all that tissue come from?? lol


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well the eye Job doesn't look as bad as I thought it would look but Dovanna was absolutely furious when she saw how much they took off. Here's a Pre-cut shot....look at the difference. The cone stays on for a week or so....eight to ten days I think. Right now Radar goes for any and all paper products of any kind...he's not picky at all.

Derek


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Such cute pictures! Brady never wore the cone. He was pretty good and didn't mess with the stitches too much.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I also want to know how long he has to wear that collar? He looks miserable. Really cute but miserable.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is still adorable in the collar, but he does look sorta "bummed" out over the whole thing.

They did take alot of hair off his bangs, but I don't think it looks bad at all...Although, I am like your wife, I like the longer look.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sooo cute!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay, I am happy that Radar is recovering so nicely. I love his pics, and despite that haircut he is till one cute dude


----------

